# Actually doing something with your WL dog



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Just a curiosity thread as I just finished reading the "Working line as a family dog" thread.

How many people find themselves in that position with a WL dog? Buy one with great intentions and then it all fizzles out...

Ive been very open on here. Im a drop dead novice and learning as fast as I can...one of my main concerns was becoming one of 'those people' who got a fabulous dog and then did nothing with it. I seriously hope Im not as Im partly getting a dog just so I have a hobby IE: dog sport of some sort (Im still a little ADHD as far as what I want to do...everything from flyball to French Ring at this point) and I very much want a sidekick to do the stuff that Im already doing alone with IE hiking/running etc.

Just wondering if there are a lot of people here who have purchased WL puppies with that intent and then ended up with straight pets and couch potato dogs. Or, as previously stated, the once a week hobby type dog?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I did it on accident. Bought a dog for SAR, she did not work out. Now have an active pet. She has drive, energy, attitude. I have done other things with her, NoseWorks, obedience and stuff. She is not a couch potato. I am constantly thinking of ways to wear her out. Which is hard, because I have a new puppy and a working SAR dog. But we do it!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cyra was a WL that did not work out because she developed hip dysplasia and became a pet; she was nearly operational as a SAR dog when we found out after she started limping and we had her x-rayed.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm actually more of the opposite. We're what I'd consider an active pet home, and our dogs have always been bought with goal of being good companions first and foremost, so being easy to live with is a primary requirement. 

That being said, I knew I wanted to do something fun with Halo, in particular, although not Schutzhund. I was thinking flyball and/or agility, and as it turns out, I took a flyball class first. She excelled, and we never did end up taking any agility classes. She's been racing in flyball for almost two years and loving it! 

Even if you "just" end up with a running or hiking partner, or you dabble in a sport or two for fun but not seriously enough to actually compete, I don't see that as a waste. I'm sure Halo would do well in many things that I'll probably never try, but we have a great time doing other things instead.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm actually more of the opposite. We're what I'd consider an active pet home, and our dogs have always been bought with goal of being good companions first and foremost, so being easy to live with is a primary requirement.
> 
> That being said, I knew I wanted to do something fun with Halo, in particular, although not Schutzhund. I was thinking flyball and/or agility, and as it turns out, I took a flyball class first. She excelled, and we never did end up taking any agility classes. She's been racing in flyball for almost two years and loving it!
> 
> Even if you "just" end up with a running or hiking partner, or you dabble in a sport or two for fun but not seriously enough to actually compete, I don't see that as a waste. I'm sure Halo would do well in many things that I'll probably never try, but we have a great time doing other things instead.


 
Finding a breeder that consistently produced good companions was my first goal as your mentality is the same as mine. I want to be able to live WITH my dog and have a dog that can handle living WITH me.

Im eager to check out flyball!! I know a woman here (who helped me immensely!) who is doing flyball and agility with her GSD. I believe she is the only local GSD doing either sport =)

Obviously Halo is ok with the amount of work she is doing =) That was sort of what I was wondering =)


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I'm one of those people who has a fabulous dog, his potential far outweighs my handling skills or so I've been told but I have lofty goals for myself so we'll see..haha. He was purchased as an IPO dog and that's exactly what I've been doing with him, club training once a week but we do a little bit of training on a daily basis. 

Even if something happened and he became a straight pet (he's still a pretty big pet) I don't think he'd ever be a couch potato as he's way too much dog to be content just laying around.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, definitely try flyball! GSDs are very under-represented in the sport. There's only one other in the entire region, which covers the state of California, and it's in the Southern part of the state so, usually Halo is the only GSD at the tournaments we've been in. 

Halo works hard, plays hard, and sleeps hard.  She has an excellent off switch, which is very important. At flyball practice and tournaments she's the only dog in our club that's in a soft crate, and she lays there calmly without a peep until we get on the field or in the ring. Then she screams like a chimpanzee!!! :wild: She's also somehow managed to change the "no dogs on the couch" rule that was in effect for over 20 years, lol.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

gaia_bear said:


> I'm one of those people who has a fabulous dog, his potential far outweighs my handling skills or so I've been told but I have lofty goals for myself so we'll see..haha. He was purchased as an IPO dog and that's exactly what I've been doing with him, club training once a week but we do a little bit of training on a daily basis.
> 
> Even if something happened and he became a straight pet (he's still a pretty big pet) I don't think he'd ever be a couch potato as he's way too much dog to be content just laying around.


 
So assume, for arguments sake, that something awful happened and you were unable to continue to compete. What would be the plan then? Could he handle being a pet or would your goals just change?


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh, definitely try flyball! GSDs are very under-represented in the sport. There's only one other in the entire region, which covers the state of California, and it's in the Southern part of the state so, usually Halo is the only GSD at the tournaments we've been in.
> 
> Halo works hard, plays hard, and sleeps hard.  She has an excellent off switch, which is very important. At flyball practice and tournaments she's the only dog in our club that's in a soft crate, and she lays there calmly without a peep until we get on the field or in the ring. Then she screams like a chimpanzee!!! :wild: She's also somehow managed to change the "no dogs on the couch" rule that was in effect for over 20 years, lol.


hahaha! my dog will likely end up changing all the rules I think I have in place too (my cat certainly runs the house now >.<)

Im mostly interested in French Ring right now...but Im brand new so I don't know how reasonable it is for a beginner to leap into a sport that is so involved. IPO would be next on the list.

I started out interested in only obedience and tracking. Bite work scared me. Then I started talking to people doing schutzhund and found out how disciplined it was. How much work it takes. I love the challenge of it. The obedience interested me more than having a dog with the ability to bring a grown man to the ground....if that makes sense? Having a dog trained that intricately is a concept I like. More than the action itself (which still kinda scares me) It's hard to explain I guess...

Im glad that most dogs can handle just running/hiking and that if I fall back to that position it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

If a dog is happy, active, and healthy in body and mind, I don't think that having a WL "pet" is a waste at all. 

I'm lucky that Ward is content with a couple long walks and some play for the days that I'm not able to be home a lot, but I also think he has a lot of potential for sport because of his personality, so I'm researching some clubs in my area. I think it'd be fun for both of us!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo could definitely handle just being a pet. Or, I could continue to bring her to flyball and have someone else run her, which happens all the time. 

I actually broke my foot at the end of August last year and was in a boot for 8 weeks. I did skip practice for the first 4 weeks, but then I started going again. There was someone who would have run her for me if I needed her to, but I was able to do most everything with modifications, so I ended up just running her myself. I skipped one tournament because I couldn't catch her on the tug wearing the boot since that requires running. At practice I'd just let her grab it as she ran by, then circle back to tug with me, which I can do on an open field, but not something I'd want to do at a tournament, which is much more congested in the runback area. 

She has siblings and half siblings that compete in Schutzhund, one littermate is doing SAR, and two half siblings are working K9s. Her sire is a tracking machine: H'Doc vom Rex Lupus


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Well…since you’ve quoted me I just want to clear something up.

It’s not so much about doing sports or trialing/showing. It’s about doing SOMETHING with your dog. Even two 30 minute walks, or just taking a ball and playing fetch in the back yard a few times a week. Sure…obedience is important, but I don’t care if you “prove” it in a trial setting, just that you do it and you give your dog an outlet for its drive and energy. Hiking, biking, going places, anything. Just understanding that the dog needs attention. And all dogs need attention, no matter what breed or line. But WL dogs tend to need a little bit more and aren’t just content laying on the couch like some other breeds or lines or specific dogs are. I believe SL dogs need the same type of attention and work, but overall probably need just a tad less than your average WL.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

meldy said:


> So assume, for arguments sake, that something awful happened and you were unable to continue to compete. What would be the plan then? Could he handle being a pet or would your goals just change?


He could totally handle being a pet, he's a pet first anyway. He's infused with a bit of crazy and is very drivey, still trying to figure out his off switch and how to settle in the house but he's young so that will probably change as he matures. 

As long as we're doing something that involves the two of us, he'd be happy but without a doubt I'd have to keep him active both mentally and physically if that's possible.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I bought Titan not knowing he was WL.. When I learned.. I still wanted just a pet, a companion, maybe agility but nothing serious. a few years ago, we fell into a SAR team in Germany then found another in FL where I got stationed next. Fell in love with the work and Titan thoroughly enjoyed it too. Most recently we learned he may not be a good candidate and he may end up as "just a pet." That being said. I'm still not disappointed about that (anymore).. it just means he is a very active pet that needs a lot of physical exercise and mental stimulation. No biggy there. They don't know the difference between "real" work and just exercise. They do what they do because it's in them to run, to fetch, to jump, agility, etc, whatever you have them do. I can assure you that a dog with drive, will not be a couch potato.. they will always want to do SOMETHING. Lol.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

My dogs "job" is being good pets, they have to join me when I ride my horses, go for a walk, go running, clean my paddock or just sit and watch TV. They sometimes have to spend the day alone when DH and I are both at work. In return for them doing their "job" as pets I take them to the river and the beach sometimes and I join them! My (doesn't realize quite how beautiful she is) 14 year old daughter has recently started running alone in the afternoons. I make her take one of the dogs with her. They are both hopeless guard dogs, but they look the part and that gives me peace of mind. I do obedience with the GSD, but no competitions, just as an occasional hobby.

I guess that makes me an owner whose dogs don't reach their potential, but they are healthy, mentally and physically, they are loved by the whole family and they do their job of enhancing our lives superbly well!


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry Martemchik...Im not sure where I quoted you but I certainly meant no offence =( 

Was just curious as the whole issue in the other thread seemed very related to decently bred dogs. This thread was more to clear up my own curiosity on the matter on how dogs and owners that didn't compete or 'go hard' handled it.  Im confident in the breeding of the puppy I am getting this year....just not rock solid in what I want to do yet and that nagging 'what if I do nothing" doubt is always present.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Charlie W said:


> I guess that makes me an owner whose dogs don't reach their potential, but they are healthy, mentally and physically, they are loved by the whole family and they do their job of enhancing our lives superbly well!


I don't think this was ever the issue and it certainly wasn't my question. The mentally healthy was where my question was headed as the other thread almost sounds like without work, mental health might be an impossibility.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

meldy said:


> Sorry Martemchik...Im not sure where I quoted you but I certainly meant no offence =(
> 
> Was just curious as the whole issue in the other thread seemed very related to decently bred dogs. This thread was more to clear up my own curiosity on the matter on how dogs and owners that didn't compete or 'go hard' handled it.  Im confident in the breeding of the puppy I am getting this year....just not rock solid in what I want to do yet and that nagging 'what if I do nothing" doubt is always present.


I didn't take it offensively at all. I actually really like this thread and this type of discussion.

I'm sure your future dog will be great, its just all about being a responsible owner. Doing anything with your dog and understanding that its not just a piece of furniture or a stuffed animal. I by no means expect everyone in this world to be working their dogs the way many of us do, but I do expect you to know that the dog does need a certain level of attention. Nothing is an extreme term. I look at nothing as, feed dog, let it out, let it in, sit on couch, if it comes to you with a toy you yell at it and tell it to go away, repeat.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

my dog's primary role is personal protection/deterrence. I do sport when I can for fun and b/c thats where the helpers I have available to me are. even if I never trialed again, it doesn't mean they aren't working anymore. My male was used in a security role at a place of business just yesterday at their request.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

meldy said:


> Im confident in the breeding of the puppy I am getting this year....just not rock solid in what I want to do yet and that nagging 'what if I do nothing" doubt is always present.


Have you discussed that with your breeder? It's probably more common than you think. I remember when we were trying to decide if we should get Halo or not, someone, (might have even been her breeder), told me that things happen, people don't always end up doing what they plan to do, and the dogs need to be adaptable. 

The most hard core puppies in the litter would probably go to hard core people who are already competing seriously anyway, and if you're clear about wanting a puppy who CAN do the sports you're interested in, but also has a good off switch and could adapt to an active companion lifestyle if things don't work out the way you expect, you should be fine. The more information about you and the kind of lifestyle you can provide for a dog, the better the breeder will be able to match you up with the right puppy.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> *a puppy who CAN do the sports you're interested in, but also has a good off switch and could adapt to an active companion lifestyle if things don't work out the way you expect*


What are you implying? A dog that has no off switch is bad for work, and bad for homes. Its just bad for all parties.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

See...its not about an "off-switch" IMO. I don't think it matters how good of an off-switch a dog has. A dog that has drive...needs to do something. It can't just sit around for months. That's not really an off-switch. I look at an off-switch as something where I can get my dog working in drive, but then at home he's calm and collected and not just moving about at 100% 24/7.

The dogs need an outlet. You can't expect a dog, even with the greatest of "off-switch" to be able to lay around for weeks or months and not ever get out and expand the energy or use the drive in some way.

This also goes for all dogs IMO. Not just WL and not just GSD. It's more prevalent or necessary in WL IMO, but its not to say that getting a SL guarantees you that the dog will be happy laying around for months and never needs to do anything.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes she is very aware (and hopefully doesn't think Im a nutcase lol) Im hoping by the time it comes down to her breeding and choosing which pup is most suited to me I am a little more decisive as I will have had a chance to actually check out the local clubs up close and personal and see how it works outside of a Youtube video. 

Im quite competitive and do mud runs most of the summer (so train for those) Worst case scenario I end up with a running buddy. But it sounds like that's enough for a sensible. balanced dog anyway.
Best case I actually compete in something...just not sure what yet. Im more of a serious competitor than a fun one if that makes sense. I like sports and thought processes that I have to work hard at and out/over-think and constantly try to improve what I am doing but I suppose that line of thought probably applies to all dog sports.

We'll see where Im at by the beginning of summer.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

martemchik said:


> See...its not about an "off-switch" IMO. I don't think it matters how good of an off-switch a dog has. A dog that has drive...needs to do something. It can't just sit around for months. That's not really an off-switch. I look at an off-switch as something where I can get my dog working in drive, but then at home he's calm and collected and not just moving about at 100% 24/7.
> 
> The dogs need an outlet. You can't expect a dog, even with the greatest of "off-switch" to be able to lay around for weeks or months and not ever get out and expand the energy or use the drive in some way.
> 
> This also goes for all dogs IMO. Not just WL and not just GSD. It's more prevalent or necessary in WL IMO, but its not to say that getting a SL guarantees you that the dog will be happy laying around for months and never needs to do anything.



I say to you that my male dog is perfectly content to lounge about the house all day for as long as I'd allow him to, and yet, he has more than enough drive to do sport and real work, both prey and defensive drives.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

> _I don't think this was ever the issue and it certainly wasn't my question. The mentally healthy was where my question was headed as the other thread almost sounds like without work, mental health might be an impossibility._


I guess the point I was trying to make is that I don't think they have to be doing a recognized dog sport / role to be doing a job that offers them the stimulation they need, and as owners we shouldn't feel under pressure tonot become "_one of 'those people' who got a fabulous dog and then did nothing with it" _Yes, those sports are great for dogs and owners, but I would never think less of someone who has a W/L dog and choses not to participate in those activities, but bonds with and gives the dog what it needs though other activities. If your initial intentions fizzle out then so what? The dog doesn't know it could have been a superstar, it's only us that worries about that stuff, they are just happy if they're happy!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

regardless of whether I stopped doing sport work tomorrow, I will *always* have the highest quality working line dog I can get my hands on.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> regardless of whether I stopped doing sport work tomorrow, I will *always* have the highest quality working line dog I can get my hands on.


 
LOVE THIS!! :happyboogie:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> *See...its not about an "off-switch" IMO. I don't think it matters how good of an off-switch a dog has. A dog that has drive...needs to do something. It can't just sit around for months. *That's not really an off-switch. I look at an off-switch as something where I can get my dog working in drive, but then at home he's calm and collected and not just moving about at 100% 24/7.
> 
> The dogs need an outlet. You can't expect a dog, even with the greatest of "off-switch" to be able to lay around for weeks or months and not ever get out and expand the energy or use the drive in some way.
> 
> This also goes for all dogs IMO. Not just WL and not just GSD. It's more prevalent or necessary in WL IMO, but its not to say that getting a SL guarantees you that the dog will be happy laying around for months and never needs to do anything.


I definitely agree with this... Even with my own dogs who have an excellent off switch.. need to do something after a few days of down time... If not they become obnoxious..


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

When we got Jake from the Breeder 3 years ago when he was 4 months old I realized a life long dream. He comes from a long line of European Working Line GSDs. He is our Best Friend and Protector. When we got him we had no intention of competing or working him. What we got is the best Dog a person could ever hope for. And just because he is a Pet/Companion Dog doesn't make him any less of a Dog!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

It really sounds like you should be just fine. You're very honest about your intentions and possible limitations, you're working with a good breeder, I imagine you'll do fine. 

That said: yes, both among sport acquaintances and in rescue, I do occasionally see people who got working-breed dogs with the intention of "doing something" with them, and then life intervened or it turned out their expectations weren't realistic, and they occasionally ended up returning or rehoming the dog. It is not an inevitable outcome. It really depends on the owner, the breeder, and the dog. Some can adjust, some can't.

But when they did end up rehoming the dog it was not because the owners couldn't do a specific sport or activity, but because their lifestyle was such that they really just didn't have time or energy to devote to a dog at all. In all but maybe two or three cases, the dog would have been just fine as an active companion, but the owners weren't doing ANYTHING -- they were crating the dog through the entire workday and then again at night, that kind of thing.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> I say to you that my male dog is perfectly content to lounge about the house all day for as long as I'd allow him to, and yet, he has more than enough drive to do sport and real work, both prey and defensive drives.


I don't doubt you...but you probably haven't tested what happens to him after a week or two without any real exercise.

I believe my boy has a great off-switch. He's calm at home and will do sport work. But when I lived in an apartment, and it rained for 3 or 4 days, or was just too ungodly cold for a few days in a row and all he got was to go out to do his business, I could definitely see that he needed to do something more by day 3. There was more asking to play, more drive in the small amount of obedience practice we were able to do inside. He wasn't destructive or anything, but I could see that he had more energy than usual.

Now that I have a back yard...no problems at all with that. He gets exercise no matter what the weather.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I don't doubt you...but you probably haven't tested what happens to him after a week or two without any real exercise.
> 
> I believe my boy has a great off-switch. He's calm at home and will do sport work. But when I lived in an apartment, and it rained for 3 or 4 days, or was just too ungodly cold for a few days in a row and all he got was to go out to do his business, I could definitely see that he needed to do something more by day 3. There was more asking to play, more drive in the small amount of obedience practice we were able to do inside. He wasn't destructive or anything, but I could see that he had more energy than usual.
> 
> Now that I have a back yard...no problems at all with that. He gets exercise no matter what the weather.


a year ago he was one 2-3 months strict rest due to a torn gracilis muscle... so actually yes. No change. Also consider I didn't start working him in earnest until he was nearly 4 years old


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

martemchik said:


> See...its not about an "off-switch" IMO. I don't think it matters how good of an off-switch a dog has. A dog that has drive...needs to do something. It can't just sit around for months. That's not really an off-switch. I look at an off-switch as something where I can get my dog working in drive, but then at home he's calm and collected and not just moving about at 100% 24/7.
> 
> The dogs need an outlet. You can't expect a dog, even with the greatest of "off-switch" to be able to lay around for weeks or months and not ever get out and expand the energy or use the drive in some way.
> 
> This also goes for all dogs IMO. Not just WL and not just GSD. It's more prevalent or necessary in WL IMO, but its not to say that getting a SL guarantees you that the dog will be happy laying around for months and never needs to do anything.


That is actually up to the dog. I had two brothers WL dogs. My kids did 4-H obedience with them. One wanted to do stuff and be active, chase the ball, go for a ride. etc... The other was a couch potato. No interest in leaving my property, learning new things. Was very happy to stay home and play hide and seek with the kids. He had plenty of opportunities to do things and always choose the coach potato way. He is a great kid and puppy babysitter. So patient with little hands and puppy teeth pulling on him but has no desire to be anywhere but with his people.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My dog is a SL/WL cross so I don't know if you'd think your post would apply to me or not but I don't think this applies to just working lines... He is very drivey and has LOTS of energy but he has a very good off switch and is easy to live with(most of the time, he's in his adolescents stage ATM). I have chronic pain problems so there are times where he is in the house more and does fine, granted I will do a lot of training and mental exercises with him during this time which helps loads. I got him to be a pet but we ended up getting into sports and now participate in herding, agility, lure coursing and anything else we can find, barn hunts, etc... All the IPO clubs are too far away from me and I didn't want to spend the money when everything was so much closer... My next GSD will be a full WL though so we may try it then. Right now we're on a break from sports just because one of my pets is very sick and is racking up thousands of dollars in vet bills so we are doing a lot of hiking and outdoor stuff, and also just playing around with teaching different silly tricks and tightening up things he already knows. I'm not saying he's as high drive and intense as a full WL, he definitely isn't but he still LOVES to work but he also loves being with me up in the mountains just exploring nature... He also goes camping with us and on vacations, he pretty much is my constant companion and I don't think he'd have it any other way.  He excels in herding and I know that if he had a more experienced handler he'd be able to go far in HGH style herding and sometimes I feel guilty that he probably won't accomplish things he could with someone else but I highly doubt he's ever given any thought to it or cares!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that we need to understand that our definition of work, and that of the dog, are often 2 different things. Being engaged with the handler, and challenged mentally and physically doing anything, is work to the dog.

This can be running daily errands if the handler is creative. Every time the dog looks to you, you interact. The dog is part of a team and goes through life interacting with the handler, not just along for the ride.

Working for meals, doing OB and tricks or having to find little piles of food in the house or yard is great. I use a treadmill to keep their cardio up if I can't run with them. We go to the park and do agility on the playground equipment. We play hide and seek in the woods. Around the house, there are lots of activities that they take part in. We make them part of every facet of life that our imaginations allow. This seems to be very rewarding for the dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

hunterisgreat said:


> *What are you implying?* A dog that has no off switch is bad for work, and bad for homes. Its just bad for all parties.


What do you mean? I'm not implying anything, and I agree that no off switch would be a very bad thing! There's a Terv in my flyball club like that, she's a wild and crazy thing and apparently she's like that all the time. Fortunately, her owner is the Director of Behavior and Training at the Humane Society where our club practices, so she's in good, experienced hands. She'd be a disaster for most other people, which is why the breeder sent her to Dawn, who she knew could handle her.

My point was more towards the OP being a "drop dead novice", as she said. The idea of a drivey working line dog can be intimidating if you've never had one before and aren't sure you're up to the task. I've been there, so I can relate to that. I had similar concerns. But no matter how drivey a dog is on the training field, that doesn't mean they can't settle down and chill around the house, just the way you describe your male.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

not sure why drivey would be intimidating? imo the real difference between a show line and a working line is that working lines are great at training. they are intense and focused and WANT that next command. you dont have to put much effort, if any, into motivating them. inside the house i find my working line to be just like any other dog. he'll nap all day if i'm napping all day (has happened plenty of times).

i think if a beginner gets a high drive + high energy dog then yeah that could be trouble. i think a beginner with any high energy dog (no matter work or show line) is a bad combination.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by *David Winners:*_ I think that we need to understand that our definition of work, and that of the dog, are often 2 different things. Being engaged with the handler, and challenged mentally and physically doing anything, is work to the dog.
> _




Summs it up perfectly!


----------

